# Craftsman Table Saw Question



## Johnturner (Oct 7, 2019)

@Sprung suggested I move this here so more people can react:
I have a craftsman table saw, it was and is working fine EXCEPT for one little thing: The saw is a few degrees off 90 and the spiral thingy attached to the saw under belly that moves the saw came disconnected from the wheel. It is still attached to the wheel but not to the saw. It seems like an easy fix but not for me. Can you provide any help? 
Here are some pix


 

 

 

 

 

 While checking today it seems straighter than it has been, and everything seems attached - But if I turn the angle wheel any more to get that last 1/16 the spiral bar will detach from the area where it attaches to the saw. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks John


----------



## kweinert (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm no expert, but a couple of things to keep in mind:

* is your square actually square
* are you measuring blade to table or blade to insert
* I would think that there should be some type of pin or stop on the end of the drive screw
* (and you probably already know this) once you're sure it's square then you can adjust the pointer so it sits at zero if it's off a little bit

I know - not very helpful and I am far from the mechanical one in the group. Those are just things I'd check if it were me. Hopefully it's a little bit of help. If nothing else it's comic relief :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 7, 2019)

John, somewhere on your saw will be a data plate (or probably a sticker on yours) that will have what specific model it is, will probably include serial number as well. Will probably be on the back, maybe on a side, not seeing it there on the front. Could you get a picture of that? Knowing the exact model and being able to look up a parts diagram could be helpful in figuring out what is going on.


----------



## Dmcoffman (Oct 7, 2019)

Try this ... a couple of saws I've worked with are as follows, there should be two recessed screw stop adjustments on the top surface close to the blade insert, these are for the hard stops for the maximum travel. These should be Allen head screws slightly recessed in the table. The left one is the adjustment for the 90 deg stop, loosen it this should allow the adjustment needed. The other is for the 45 deg stop. These get covered in sawdust and hamper adjustments when clean they should be calibrated with accurate squares.

A previous Craftsman and my current Jet table saw were both configured this way..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 7, 2019)

Will check on all of these


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 8, 2019)

I finally found the data plate - behold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Manual for your saw John.

Free PDF download - https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1174763/Craftsman-315-228310.html 

This page explains setting the bevel stops and indicator. - https://www.manualslib.com/manual/1174763/Craftsman-315-228310.html?page=30#manual 

That might be a good place read through first. Sounds like it's out of adjustment and you've over extended the screw trying to compensate with the handle. Set screws mentioned above are also pictured there.


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks Rock!


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 12, 2019)

You're welcome John...

Bottom of page 43 under the Trouble Shooting section, it leads you back to the page linked above. Instructions there should hopefully get you back in Square. 



> PROBLEM
> Saw blade does not cut true at 90˚ or 45˚ positions.
> 
> TROUBLESHOOTING CAUSE
> ...


----------



## Johnturner (Oct 16, 2019)

Gentlemen;
Rejoice with me for I have found that which was the problem. 
In checking the set screws next to the blade I found the one on the left was missing. While cleaning a while ago, I recalled seeing a small bag with a note saying this was the 4mm set screw from the saw. I recall removing it some time ago, why, I have NO idea! Luckily I had the sense to label it. After screwing it in the proper place, a few adjustments, and presto, I'm at 90 degrees again. Ran some wood through and got 90.

Thank you all, for your advice and for saving me $$.
John

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 17, 2019)

Good to hear John! Glad you found the problem and got it resolved.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

